# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 QLM/Qualcomm v1.07 - MSM8209, APQ8009, MSM8974A

## Shamseldeen Victory

Xmas ? Ok ! Chinese Miracle-2 QLM/Qualcomm v1.07 - MSM8209, APQ8009, MSM8974A...     Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM/Qualcomm v1.07 - MSM8209, APQ8009, MSM8974A and more ! 
 *New CPU line activated: 
 SnapDragon 212 (MSM8209, APQ8009): Generic, Lenovo and others 
 SnapDragon 801 (MSM8974AA): Generic, OnePlus and others  
 Supported CPU List:   
 Qualcomm MSM 8210 (SnapDragon 200)
 Qualcomm MSM 8212 (SnapDragon 200)
 Qualcomm MSM 8610 (SnapDragon 200)
 Qualcomm MSM 8612 (SnapDragon 200) 
 Qualcomm MSM 8626 (SnapDragon 400)
 Qualcomm MSM 8209 (SnapDragon 210)
 Qualcomm MSM 8909 (SnapDragon 210)
 Qualcomm APQ 8009 (SnapDragon 212)
 Qualcomm MSM 8916 (SnapDragon 410)
 Qualcomm MSM 8926 (SnapDragon 400)
 Qualcomm MSM 8929 (SnapDragon 415)
 Qualcomm MSM 8936 (SnapDragon 610)
 Qualcomm MSM 8937 (SnapDragon 430)
 Qualcomm MSM 8939 (SnapDragon 615)
 Qualcomm MSM 8974/A (SnapDragon 801)
 Qualcomm MSM 8952 (SnapDragon 650)
 Qualcomm MSM 8976 (SnapDragon 652)  
*Main 
 FH Protocol updated, more platform types supported 
 MSM8909: Updated support for new devices
 MSM8916: Updated support for new devices    
*New CPU support activated: 
 Qualcomm MSM8209 (Generic types)
 Qualcomm APQ8009 (Generic types) 
 Qualcomm MSM8974A (Generic types)   
 Supported features: 
 > Identify
 > Read Firmware ( Infinity ) 
 > Write Firmware ( Infinity )
 > Write Firmware ( Factory RAW )
 > Read PatternLock ( Android 4.x/5.x )
 > Format FileSystem 
 > Reset UserLocks 
 > Forensic (PhoneBook Extraction)
 > Reset FRP ( Google Reset Protection )  
*FW reader engine updated  
 Brand-specific changes and improvements
 Creation for some damaged/erased partitions activated 
  > CM2 now will build some lost/erased/damaged partitions (partitions tables and filesystems)
 File naming revised 
 Verification improved  
 Unlike other "solutions", CM2 make FIRMWARE, but not a useless plain dump
 That mean all device unique data, security etc. will remain safe after flashing  
*Forensic engine updated
  Export updated ( compatibility revised )  
*Service operations: 
 New FRP Types supported (Alcatel and ZTE)  
*Other 
 Driver verification during startup enabled
 Some other improvements and fixes      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
New method to upload firmware files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to download firmware files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - FREE software

----------

